# Fireplace screen/Game table..



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

Just watching the show, we get it twice on Saturdays..  

And there making the fireplace screen-game table. Anyone know if these plans are availabe? I looked breifly but didn't see them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kenadian

Are you talking about the items below ▼


Episode 1111/1112. Game Table, 2 Parts
Plans for Series 1100 projects are not available.


1405. Fireplace Screen

Series 1400

The latest series from "the Router Workshop".

Plans for this series are not available.


Bj


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup that's the one....guess I can wait till they offer them for sale. 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Drop Bob and Rick a PM, I'm like you I would like to see them put them out, instead of playing with all the new stuff. Blog,podcast and other stuff.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the plans are being converted but it does take time. One of the staff members handles this and is overloaded with his regular job. Bob is on vacation and enjoying some well deserved relaxation.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

I know it takes time  but 4 to 5 years,and I don't want to see Bob and Rick miss the boat they have a great show and to jump off one to get on a new boat and let the old one sink. 
well I hope you see what I'm saying.
You and I view the NYWS and you and I can get the plans for what he just made on the show, also if you do a search on Amazon you will find that most of the books and cd's can not be had for the RWS on Amazon  that's a shame.
I see many members ask for the plans for the 1000 to the 1400 Episode items ,it's true they can get the DVD's ,CD's from Oak-Park but it's not the same as you know. 
I think many would buy the plans and the jig plans as well. 
I heard Rick say the same thing about the 10 x 40ft room of jigs, he's setting on a gold mine.... , once you get a router set up now what can I do with it and the plans and the JIGS is the key for most, we all want to do it the easy way,  Rick said. he wants this forum to get others to use the router,well 

But this is just my 2 cents.

Bj


----------

